# Kidney failure in my mare



## MountainMeadows (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi All

I have a young mare (only 5) who foaled a beautiful filly 3 months ago and all seemed well until a few days ago when she started acting slightly depressed, kind of went off her feed. I was not terribly worried, a lot of mares get kind of pulled down at this stage when nursing a robust foal. She was still eating sporadically and drinking a lot of water, but she wasn't really chowing down like a nursing mare usually does, sometimes at her grain, sometimes just picked at it, sometimes ate all her meals, sometimes just picked at it - anyone who knows me, knows that I "overfeed" my horses to the point of them often leaving hay because they have had an abundance to choose from. Over the past couple of days she has acted more & more depressed - lethargic, still drinking a lot, slightly crampy acting. I had thought that perhaps she was having a tough ovulation cycle (that does happen with her) with an enlarged folicle (she is NOT rebred). Anyway, long story short, I tried ulcer meds for a couple of days, a couple of 2 cc doses of banamine orally and SMZ's since she had a low temp of 98%.

Took her to the clinic last night because I was worried that she might have hyperlipemia or was headed that way. The blood work shows that she does not have that but is in acute kidney failure with elevated calcium and creatinine levels.

They are giving me very little hope at this time - it is so shocking, I would never have dreamed that something so acute could hit so fast and me not notice it. I pulled the foal last night since she was getting nothing from mom - she was pretty much totally dried up anyway.

Do any of you have any experience with this sort of situation - any suggestions will be greatly appreciated - right now they are IV's fluids into her with the hope that her levels return to normal, but they are also worried that the situation may return once the IV's are removed -

Stacy


----------



## Genie (Oct 20, 2009)

Sorry I have no help to offer, only to say I am so sorry your mare is having these problems.

Hopefully the vets can help and you will have a good news story


----------



## Miniv (Oct 20, 2009)

Stac,

I don't have any magical suggestion......



....... I'm so sorry. We've never experienced this with our horses, but unfortunately when we've had one of our dogs and a cat diagnosed with kidney failure, it meant making that sad decision.

What shocks me is that your mare is so young! It makes me wonder if she didn't get into something that was toxic? If so, the flushing of her system may be her only hope.......Just a thought without personal experience to back it up.

Sending prayers and Light.


----------



## End Level Farms (Oct 20, 2009)

No help here either other than Prayers and best wishes.


----------



## Reble (Oct 20, 2009)

coming your way, hope this helps.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Oct 20, 2009)

Stacy,

I'm so sorry your mare is going through this. I'm also shocked at her young age and this happening. I would personally look at the toxin possibility just to make sure your other horses aren't at risk. I'm afraid it doesn't sound good, but her young age may actually benefit her here. If they can get her system flushed and the kidney isn't too damaged, maybe there is some hope she will pull out of it. Right now, I think you are doing all you can. The IV fluids are probably the only thing that can help her right now.

She will be in my prayers. Hugs to you Stacy.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Oct 20, 2009)

Prayers said for your little mare.

Is there a chance she ingested some red maple leaves?

Robin


----------



## MountainMeadows (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks all - we aren't ruling out poisoning of some kind, but it is hard to identify if that is what it is. The vet's have indicated that kidney failure is generally due to bute or banamine toxicity from prolonged use - the plant toxins are generally found in the liver and that is not what the signs are telling us. Of course she did have 2 doses of banamine, but only a total of 4 cc over 2 days, so not much - and she has had no bute at all. We have a lot of maples, but no red maple - we are completely at a loss as to why this has happened.

The hardest part about this for me is that Sonata is Summer Rose's only foal - Rose was a World Grand in Open Single Pleasure driving and a couple of years after retiring from the show ring, dislocated her hip and we did surgery to save her, she is fat and sassy now, but carrying a foal could prove life threatening, so this happening to Sonata is really hitting me hard.











Stac


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 20, 2009)

Stacy, I'm so sorry!! Sending prayers and white light for Sonata and her baby.

Leia


----------



## Karen S (Oct 20, 2009)

Stacy,

Did they check your mare's calcium levels? I had a mare that did the same thing with her three month old filly. The mare is over producing milk for the foal causing her body to pull the reserves from her bones. I immediately pulled the filly off of the mare and vet started her on the calcium drip with DMSO to re-hydrate her. Like your mare she kept acting like she was drinking but in reality she wasn't. If they haven't checked her for this I certainly would ask. It takes a couple of days upon administering the calcium before you will see any changes in her. She will be thin, but it won't be long before her weight comes back up.

Karen


----------



## MountainMeadows (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi Karen,

Actually her calcium levels are too high since her kidneys aren't flushing at all. She is being hydrated and we will try a course of doxycylene to attempt to hit any possible forms of leptospirosis. The vet's do not believe this to be plant related at all. It is very scary and her prognosis is very poor -perhaps a 25% chance of making it thru this and then pins & needles on whether or not it reoccurs and what to do then if it does. We don't know how badly scarred her kidneys are at this point so the damage may be irreversible.

The frightening thing about this is that you would never have really thought that this was a life & death situation. She was a young, happy, healthy mare ut until a couple of days ago. She was drinking a lot of water - but then she was a nursing mare and they DO drink a lot. She had lost some weight - but again, nursing mares with 3 mo foals can get pulled down. She had a brite eye and a good appetite up until a couple of days ago - then became lethargic and uninterested in much food intermittently.

We are on a waiting game here, we will recheck her levels again this evening and again tomorrow morning - if no change, then I suspect the vet's will recommend putting her down.

I have learned a big lesson and that is to watch water intake very closely and to NOT necessarily believe that drinking a lot of water is a good thing - it can be a sign of problems, especially when coupled with lethargy and loss of appetite. Somtimes it seems like you just can't win - don't drink enough and they colic, drink too much and you might have something even more serious going on.

Needlesstosay, I am just torn to pieces over the thought of losing her.

Stacy


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 20, 2009)

Saying prayers for your girl. Please keep us updated.


----------



## weerunner (Oct 20, 2009)

This must be so scary for you. I'm praying that your little mare fights the odds and is at home with you as soon as possible. You are doing everything you can. If she doesn't win the fight, take comfort in knowing you fought hard for her. Major warmth and prayers sent your way.


----------



## Horse Feathers (Oct 20, 2009)

This is just a shot in the dark, how is her sugar levels? In humans when your sugar is off it can affect your kidneys. Good Luck


----------



## Miniequine (Oct 20, 2009)

Stacy,

I am so sorry. My first thought is Red Maple or Tick bourne illness.

Not a horse, but Saturday, my brite young (3 yr) male westie suddenly

was not eating/drinking and would not get up and go play.

Sunday, I took him to the hospital.. dehydrated and a high temp.

Despite neg tests for everything under the sun,, he immediately

responded to doxycyline. Although all the tick tests were neg.

Hopefully, your mare will respond too. I had no idea that these

deseases can hit so fast.

I will keep your mare and you in my Best thoughts.

((((hugs))))

~Sandy


----------



## kaykay (Oct 20, 2009)

Stacy

I know it seems odd but I had a friend whose mare was the same and showed high calcium level. They went ahead and infused her with calcium anyway as she was at her last straw and for some odd reason it worked. If it comes down to it I would maybe give it a try??? I cant remember all the details as it was some years ago.

Also had a friend with another mare like yours that OSU insisted was not fatty liver/hyperlipemia. (sick wouldnt eat, stumbling etc when her foal was a few days old) Finally after 3 days we got them to treat her for it anyway and sure enough that was the problem even though it wasnt showing up on blood tests. Fortunately after that treatment and hand walking on green grass she made a turn around

Sending prayers for your special girl

Kay


----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh Stacy, I'm so sorry to hear this.



Sending prayers and good thoughts for Sonata.


----------



## Barbie (Oct 20, 2009)

Stacy-

Prayers being said for your precious Sonata and for you too. She is so young. It's hard any time to have a horse sick, but when it's your Rose's only daughter that makes it even worse. I have a good idea from experience what you went through with Rose and I too was afraid to breed my girl. I'm hoping Sonata has a strong will to live and praying for her to recover.

((((HUGS))))

Barbie


----------



## mizbeth (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh gosh Stacy

I am so sorry to hear this. I am praying for you little mare.

Beth


----------



## Margo_C-T (Oct 20, 2009)

Stacy, I am so very sorry about your dear little mare; sending up prayers, and the sincerest of hopes for her to pull though this and recover. You are sadly so right about the terrible 'you can't seem to win for losing' irony of water intake...

With a warm hug,

Margo


----------



## MountainMeadows (Oct 20, 2009)

It is so hard - I am at work, but the attendents at the clinic tell me that Sonota ate most of her hay and grain, she seems brite, is pooping and urinating, heavily hydrated from the IV, and she is talking to the other horse down the aisle - and yet, she is very, very ill according to all her chart numbers. The vets tell me that it is not uncommon to see a "rally" like this, but that in all liklihood she will relapse and we will be on the roller coaster again. I hope they are WRONG WRONG WRONG -- I will for sure do whatever it takes to save her as long as her quality of life isn't compromised. For now, it is still a "wait and see".

I will be heading out to visit her and take her for a walk on the grass - I will check back later tonight with an update.

THANK YOU ALL SO VERY MUCH FOR ALL YOUR THOUGHTS, ADVISE & PRAYERS -- SONOTA AND I TRULY APPRECIATE ALL OF YOU DURING THIS DIFFICULT TIME. ((((( ))))))

Stacy


----------



## REO (Oct 20, 2009)

Stacy, I'm SO sorry!!




We've been through this too and it's so very hard. I PRAY the outcome for your girl is better than ours was.

{{{hugs}}}


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 2009)

Stacy I'm sorry. I know how you adore your mares. I lost my old pony to Kidney combined with Liver problems many years ago. He was hooked up to IV's and I think one of them was DMSO, not sure if that was right or wrong. His gums and eyes were yellow. Not that I know anything much, but I would not overlook the use of activated charcoal for something poisonous even though you already ruled out leaves, maybe check for acorns, just an idea. Activated charcoal never hurts just in case. Again I am so sorry and hope she can recover from this very soon.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Oct 20, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]_Stacy, my thoughts and prayers are with you...._[/SIZE]


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Oct 20, 2009)

Stacy, hugs to you and prayers for your dear little mare.


----------



## twister (Oct 20, 2009)

Stacy I am so sorry you are going through this, prayers and good thoughts coming for you and Sonota and special hugs to you.

Yvonne


----------



## wildoak (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh Stacy, I'm so sorry. I know it's especially hard because it is Rose's daughter. Wish I could offer some insight but I haven't crossed this particular bridge. We had an older mare go into liver failure a few years ago very suddenly but the situation was very different from what you face. I agree with Marty, activated charcoal probably wouldn't hurt and might be something to try if you suspect a toxin. We saved a mare with it this spring who had ingested - we think - a concentration of weedkiller. Crossing my fingers for a good outcome, please keep us posted.

Jan


----------



## MountainMeadows (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi All

Well it is very frustrating - I would challenge anyone to look at this mare and suggest that she is near death according to the numbers! She is bright, active, vocal, she is eating what she is given and I took her for a walk on the grass and she pretty much ate non-stop for at least 20 minutes and then dragged me all over the place - certainly nothing to indicate that she is so sick. Back in her stall at the clinic she was making laps in her stall and wringing her neck in frustration of being locked up again - she made good and sure that the entire hospital knows how she feel about it and the sign on her door says: "Be sure to latch this door - mare is an escape artist!" So for now we wait, she will keep her IV in overnight and tomorrow we will run her "numbers" again - at that point I will need to decide if I keep her on the IV's longer and then pull them the next day - obviously she cannot live her life on an IV, so if she cannot maintain her levels without it, we may be heading down a difficult path. HOWEVER, I had a nice long talk with her, just as I have had with some of my other minis in desperate situations, and told her she needs to fight for life - she heard me loud and clear, so let's just hope that she is able to beat this thing.

Again, THANK YOU from the bottom of my heart - and keep those positive feelings flowing - hopefully Sonata will do her part and fight thru this thing -

Stacy


----------



## tagalong (Oct 21, 2009)

> She is bright, active, vocal, she is eating what she is given and *I took her for a walk on the grass* and she pretty much ate non-stop for at least 20 minutes and then dragged me all over the place - certainly nothing to indicate that she is so sick.


Ah yes - I know that grass well...





Here's hoping that Sonata overcomes The Numbers and rallies.





The words I could not remember when we talked were pyrrolizidine alkaloid poisoning... occurring from tansy ragwort. The alkaloids in the plant cause cumulative liver damage... and symptoms may not appear for up to a year. The mini I worked with eventually had his entire system start to shut down - kidneys next after his liver. I tubed him for a couple of weeks to keep him going. Then the neurological stuff started to show up...





But the alkaloid levels would/should show up in any tests... it was very clear what was wrong with that poor guy.

We'll be thinking good thoughts...


----------



## kaykay (Oct 21, 2009)

Stacy

I would ask the hospital to walk her on grass 4 times per day. I have seen that turn around many mares. OSU did it for Fran and I swear it saved that mare.

Kay


----------



## Tami (Oct 21, 2009)

Hoping to hear some good news today.....keeping the prayers






coming your way........


----------



## wantminimore (Oct 21, 2009)

that she pulls through this.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 21, 2009)

Stacy, how is she? I'm off work the next couple of days and could go visit her at Pilchuck and take her for a walk if you'd like. They're not far from my house, maybe 15 minutes.

Leia


----------



## MountainMeadows (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi All

Status quo - I wish that her "numbers" had improved vastly overnight with the continued IV therapy, however they are not much different. We will cut her IV fluids back today to see if her numbers remain unchanged, or go up or down -- creatinine going up is bad - that would mean that without IV therapy she would unlikely be able to survive and even with continued IV therapy she would eventually succumb to secondary issues since her kidneys are truly not functioning and flushing her system of calcium, protien, etc.

Of course the vets are still quite pessimistic about her longterm future, but we are hanging in there and will begin some herbal therapy that has proven to help other horses in a similar situation.

Leia, thank you very much for your generous offer - if you are feeling like getting wet, I will let the gals at Pilchuck know that Sonata will be having "callers" to take her for some walks.

Thanks again everyone - mini folks are truly the best . . .

Stacy


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 21, 2009)

No problem Stac, I'll be getting wet with my own boys anyway. That's why God made umbrellas! *LOL* I think I'll load the boys in the trailer and head to Pilchuck tomorrow to get weights on everybody and take Sonata for a walk. Kody and Turbo can play in the arena while she gets some lovin'.

Leia


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Oct 21, 2009)

Hope she continues to get better!!!!


----------



## ShaunaL (Oct 21, 2009)

Stacy, I'm so sorry to hear you are going through this. You were so wonderful to me when we were going through everything with Soldier and Jedi. Thoughts and prayers for Sonata's recovery.


----------



## Riverdance (Oct 21, 2009)

Stacy,

I am so sorry to read that your mare is having problems with her kidneys. Why is it always the ones that are the most important to us?





I hope everything goes well.


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 21, 2009)

Just read this post and I am SO sorry to hear about your wonderful little mare having this terrible problem!!! I am hoping that somehow, some way, she pulls through this. Doesnt sound like she is ready to give up by any means, so no matter what the vets say now, dont give up on her yet!!! I think SHE will tell you when it's time to let go.

I have had NO experience with this either, and sure hope something works for her..... you must be worried sick. I am sure the walks out do her a lot of good too.... just a chance to get out, move around, the human companionship, etc.... Love the sign on her door!

I know you will keep us posted, but sending prayers that your little gal pulls through!!!


----------



## Barbie (Oct 21, 2009)

Praying for a good update on Sonata!! Get well soon girl.

Barbie


----------



## Feather (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry Stac for it being such a long year for you & prays coming to Sonata for a quick recovery & knowledge of what happened.

2009 can not end quick enough. Hope her foal makes her proud for many safe years to come.


----------



## dreaminmini (Oct 22, 2009)

Prayers for your mare. I hope she fights this off and lives many more happy years with you guys. Hoping for good news tomorrow.


----------



## MountainMeadows (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi All

Today's update is pretty much the same news. We cut Sonata's IV fluids back yesterday, her numbers pretty much remain unchanged. She is bright, eating, drinking, pooping, pretty much acting normal. So it she is comming out of ICU and I will take her home and see what plays out. The vet's are all still quite pessimistic about her future, but I remain hopeful that I can provide her a pain free quality life - at least for as long as possible (maybe these whacky numbers are just "normal" for her - who knows for sure!).

Whatever damage has been done to her kidney's is irreversible, so should she show signs of slipping downhill and discomfort, the sad decision to have her put down will have to be made - at least at home she will be surrounded with familiar things, her horsey friends and Guy & I who will all take the most humane care of her as possible.

Loving animals can be so painful at times, and yet they bring us so much joy - what a teeter totter.

Thank you all for your support and prayers - it means more than you will ever know.

Stacy


----------



## ClickMini (Oct 22, 2009)

(((((STACY & SONATA)))))


----------



## Hosscrazy (Oct 22, 2009)

Bless you for taking such good care of your little girl...I'm glad she's coming home with you, so you can take care of her at your home.

Liz R.


----------



## WeeOkie (Oct 22, 2009)

Stacy,

I've been reading about your mare the past couple of days, and I want to wish for you a most successful outcome. I have been dealing with almost exactly the same thing with a 15 y.o. mare, and my vet was doing almost exactly the same treatment. He said that if she were a human, she would be put on dialysis, as her kidney function was only 75%. After a few days in the hospital undergoing IV fluids, her numbers improved and the vet let me take her home. He said I could do the all other treatments just as well as he could.

After several days, she started just picking with food, then stopped eating entirely. On Sunday morning, she made that sad decision for us. We had already talked about taking her in on Monday as we didn't want her suffering. I talked to her Saturday night and told her she could go if she wanted to -- that 2 of her sisters would meet her on the "bridge."

Guess that sounded good to her.

Sounds like your mare being younger may well have a better chance to pull through this ordeal. Certainly if she keeps eating, drinking, pooping, and peeing, the odds will be with her. I send my hugs and prayers to you and your mare during this difficult time.

Rita


----------



## madmax (Oct 22, 2009)

I wish you well with the outcome of your mare, I know all too well about giving the precious horse every chance of pulling out a successful end to their problem. She could very well overcome this and I applaud you for your efforts to give her the chance. I remember well and have admired your beautiful Rose from afar, I saw her picture some years ago in the magazine, and recognized right away this was the type of mare I would want to own. So, I can understand very well you wanting to save the last link to her as long as humanely possible. Prayers for her.


----------



## uwharrie (Oct 22, 2009)

I have not had any experience with cronic kidney failure in horses but have had experience over the years with cats and dogs.

we were able to extend a quality life for several months using sub-Q fluid treatments. I am not sure how practical it would be with a horse but I would think it could work.

We also had a cat that was in acute kidney failure that made a 100% turn around after a week of IV fluids. I would drop him off at the vets each morning and pick him up each afternoon.

This was 2 yrs ago and he is still going strong at almost 15yrs old.

I think as long as they are fighting there is always hope.


----------



## wildoak (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh Stacy, glad she's well enough to come home - and will hold out hope that she turns around. Did your vet express any interest in using the uva ursi leaves? Hang in there Sonata






Rita, sorry to hear about your mare.....

Jan


----------



## MountainMeadows (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi All

Rita - I am so sorry to hear about your mare - we don't know specifically how much of Sonata's kidneys are functioning right now - the vet's are guessing that she is operating at about 25% - which may be OK for her - each individual is unique in what they can personally handle - obviously it isn't good, but just HOW bad it is still remains to be seen. Vets are so pessimistic, the vets at the clinic are very careful about how they word things - they know me, but not as well as my "regular vet" - he pretty much laid it on the line: She has kidney failure Stacy, if she were a human she would be on dyalisis and on the list for a kidney transplant". Well obviously that isn't going to happen, so we just wait to see how she tolerates not being on IV's and being home. Even on IV's if her kidneyrs really have failed to the point of not working, then toxins will eventually build up and she will for sure die - obviously I am hoping that she has enough reserve to be able to fight thru this.

I can pretty much guarantee you that I am going to lose it tonight when I bring her home and she gets to greet her little daughter - that is going to be enough for my dam to break.

Thank you all for all your well wishes, inspiration, ideas, prayers & support - I knew I could count on you even tho reading each post brings new tears to my eyes.

Stacy


----------



## Miniequine (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Stacy

Thinking about you all.

~Sandy


----------



## kaykay (Oct 22, 2009)

I was so hoping for better news. My heart breaks for you as it so reminds me of when we lost Tiny. No one ever could figure out what happened even with the autopsy.

Sending more prayers

Kay


----------



## REO (Oct 22, 2009)

I wish I could be with you tonight, to lend you a shoulder to cry on and a warm hug. But I'll be with you and your girl in spirit.

{{{Hugs}}}


----------



## Barbie (Oct 22, 2009)

Stacy-

I am so glad she is coming home to her little daughter and you. Who knows what the future holds, but I'm hoping she can have a good long life. I know your heart has to be breaking - let those tears come. Vets don't know it all - miracles do happen and maybe she'll tolerate the lack of kidney function. It's tough, no doubt about it.

Wish I was close enough to give you a hug, but this will have to do ((((HUGS)))).

Barbie


----------



## attwoode (Oct 22, 2009)

My thoughts are with you. Hope her kidneys continue to recover enough to keep her healthy for many years to come.


----------



## ShaunaL (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh Stacy, I wish the news was better. These little ones are fighters though and at our hospital I have seen many animals turn around that looked hopeless! Lots of healing thoughs and prayers for you and Sonata.


----------



## Frankie (Oct 22, 2009)

Sending you and your mare all the good thoughts in the world!!


----------



## Carolyn R (Oct 22, 2009)

Stacy, I am sorry this is happening, I've been sending lots of good thoughts and prayers your way.

Sometimes things can rebound, I understand the thought of you prepairing yourself for the worst.

As far as people go, My Grandmother had horrible creatiine levels, was a DNR DNI and had a very large bowl obstruction after a hip surgery, dyalisis wasn't really an option either, well, she passed the obstruction, and made it out of the hospital, we did her physical therapy at home, that was 1.5 years ago, She'll be 98 in February and was recently dismissed from the Hospice program (she was a patient listed as "failure to thrive, believed that she would wither away to nothing). Her weight and blood levels have been slowly but stedily improving. Someties things do turn around. It isn't always easy taking care of my Grandmother, the doctors swear she is part cat, she is on life number 4 or 5 now we lost count, LOL.

Hang in there.


----------



## MyFriendFlicker (Oct 22, 2009)

Stacy, best of luck and good wishes to your little Sonata. Her story breaks my heart. I so hope she overcomes this and has many happy years to go!

You sure are fighting it with her and giving her every chance!!


----------



## Carolyn R (Oct 23, 2009)

Any updates on you girl?


----------



## Equuisize (Oct 24, 2009)

Stacy, hope you and Sonata are doing well with her back in familiar surroundings.

Prayers continue to come your way.


----------



## MountainMeadows (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi All

Sonata is home and happy to be here. I am giving her the most that I can, but I fear that her time with us is short - her attitude is good and she is bright, but I can tell that she is beginning to go off again - her appetite is diminished. We shall see what the weekend brings - my heart is breaking, but at least I know that she is pain free and that she is surrounded by her friends, her baby and those of us who love her.

Thank you again for all your prayers - keep them comming - miracles DO happen.

Stacy


----------



## REO (Oct 24, 2009)

*{{{{{{PRAYERS}}}}}}*


----------



## Miniv (Oct 24, 2009)

Sending Light, Stac........Lots of Healing "stuff".......


----------



## ShaunaL (Oct 24, 2009)

Prayers and hugs for you and Sonata


----------



## susanne (Oct 24, 2009)

Stacy,

You and Sonata are constantly in my heart and mind, and I so hope she proves all the vets wrong and pulls through. She is a lucky girl to have had the wonderful fortune to have such a loving human mom.

Take care,

susanne


----------



## Barbie (Oct 24, 2009)

Hugs and prayers for you and Sonata. So glad she is home where she belongs.

Barbie


----------



## Getitia (Oct 24, 2009)

Stacy, special prayers are being sent your way for a healing miracle for your most special mare.


----------



## wildoak (Oct 24, 2009)

Have been thinking of you and Sonata, glad to see an update and know she is home with you. Sending continued hopes and prayers....

Jan


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 24, 2009)

Sending prayers for Sonata and you Stacy

praying she can beat the odds


----------



## LittleRibbie (Oct 24, 2009)

Stacy, Im sorry to read what poor little Sonata has been going through. Its so heartbreaking when our kids arent well. I know you are doing all thats possible for her and Im glad she is now home with her buddies. I hope she is doing better this weekend and you both will be in my prayers

heidi


----------



## MountainMeadows (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi All

Sonata seems content - she grazes outside and seems active & bright - interacting with her filly who is being weaned, so there is a lot of calling back & forth. We take it one day at a time & pray for the best. I do not believe she is in any sort of pain - darn those "numbers" - I sure hope she is able to fight this!

Thanks for all your support - keep those prayers coming and maybe, just maybe we will beat this thing!

Stacy


----------



## horsehug (Oct 25, 2009)

Stacy,

I am so happy to hear she is still doing well!!






She is still in my prayers!

Susan O.


----------



## Barbie (Oct 28, 2009)

Stacy-

Hoping Sonata is still comfortable and is going to defy the odds. I sure hope she kicks this - miracles do happen sometimes. Prayers coming your way.

Barbie


----------



## MountainMeadows (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Barbie & All

Sonata is still with us - she seems happiest outside where she can mosey around and eat grass, so we give her as much time out as possible. In her stall she will "kind of" eat her grain and she picks at her hay, so that isn't too good. She still seems bright & interested and is vocal and active - not as "full on" as I would like, but then she has been (and may still be) very, very sick, so I am not terribly surprised that her energy and endurance aren't at their peak. I just don't really know if she will turn around and head down the path of being "well", or if she will tip the scales with toxins building up. Tomorrow the vet is due out so I will have her pull blood to check her "numbers" and see where we are compared to when I took her home last week -- think positive thoughts!

Stacy


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 28, 2009)

"Positive, positive, positive..." I'm thinking Positive!!

Leia


----------



## wildoak (Oct 28, 2009)

Thinking good thoughts for you......





Jan


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Oct 28, 2009)

We want to hear those numbers are better!!!!! Thinking of you and your sweet mare.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Oct 28, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]Sending prayers your way for "Sonata".[/SIZE]_


----------



## Barbie (Oct 29, 2009)

Postive thoughts and prayers for Sonata. Hoping for a good update after the vet is there.

Barbie


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 29, 2009)

> "Positive, positive, positive..." I'm thinking Positive!!


What Leia said goes for me too.


----------



## WeeOkie (Oct 29, 2009)

I pray Sonata's numbers will be good today.

Rita


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Oct 29, 2009)

*SENDING TWO HUMAN PRAYERS AND EIGHT HORSEY PRAYERS FROM LAZY K RANCH!*

MAY GOD BLESS YOU FOR GIVING YOU SO MUCH CARE INTO HIS LITTLE ONE, FOR WE ARE THE ONES WHO ARE TO TEND TO HIS ANIMALS.


----------



## Magic (Oct 29, 2009)

Positive thoughts here too! *fingers crossed*


----------



## Allure Ranch (Oct 30, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]Just checking in to see how "Sonata" is doing???[/SIZE]_


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm checking on her too. Oh, please let her be ok?


----------



## MountainMeadows (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone - it is driving my nuts to not have the test results yet, but all the vets are "in a meeting" today, so I probably won't hear anything until much later or maybe even tomorrow. Until then, we will keep doing what we are doing and cross our fingers for a good outcome - I guess the good news is that she is still with us, and doesn't seem any worse than she was when I brought her home - again "the numbers" will be the key.

I will let you all know what I find out, as soon as I hear back. I really, reallly, realllllly appreciate all of your support.

Stacy


----------



## Barbie (Oct 30, 2009)

Saying a prayer for good numbers. Am so glad to hear that she is acting ok - that's a good thing.

Barbie


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Oct 30, 2009)

Poor you, you are a wreck! I'm glad she isn't acting any worse. We'll just keep waiting and hoping.....


----------



## MountainMeadows (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi Folks

Well "the numbers" are back and while not dramatically better, they are at least not any worse - which means that she is holding her own. Her creatinine is still at 3.6 and should be under 2 - that is a concern. Her B.U.N. was at 92 when she left the clinic last Friday and it is now 85 - should be under 30 - so heading in the right directly albeit slowwwwlllllly. The key is to keep her eating & drinking & hope that her kidneys can keep up. Of course, we will keep on doing what we are doing and having little talks with her every night about hanging in there -

Thanks a bunch everyone,

Stacy


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Oct 30, 2009)

Good luck Stacy! It sounds like she's headed on the right path!


----------



## ClickMini (Oct 30, 2009)

Well that is FABULOUS news!!! Sonata, you go girl!!!


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 30, 2009)

Stacy~My thoughts and prayers are with you. Sonata obviously has the heart from her momma!! That mare has sooo much heart it is unreal. I know what they both mean to you. Lots of hugs to you and Sonata!!


----------



## Barbie (Oct 30, 2009)

Good news Stacy!!! I too say Sonata - you go girl!!!!!

Keep us posted - hoping for continued good updates.

Barbie


----------



## Equuisize (Oct 30, 2009)

Popped in to check on you and Sonata, Stac.

Wish she could whiz along a bit faster but slow is good, too.

Keeping you in my thoughts. N


----------



## Feather (Oct 31, 2009)

Mircales do happen & we pray Sonata is due one.


----------



## REO (Oct 31, 2009)

She's a strong girl and she's trying! Give her a hug for me!


----------



## Allure Ranch (Oct 31, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]That's better at least.... Let her know that were ALL wishing for her to recover.[/SIZE]_


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you for updating us

Praying she is on the road to recovery


----------



## wantminimore (Oct 31, 2009)

We are



for you and Sonata and hoping for more good news.


----------



## wildoak (Nov 1, 2009)

I've been gone this weekend, glad to hear Sonata is still holding her own.






Jan


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm SO glad to hear this!



Sweet Sonata, you keep getting better for your wonderful Mommy, and we all will continue to keep you in our prayers.


----------



## Equuisize (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi Stacy,

Popping in to see how Sonata is doing?

Thinking of you guys. N


----------



## MountainMeadows (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Sonata is hanging in there - she is still slender and really picky about eating, but seems like she still wants to be part of the living - including getting into alll sorts of trouble such as sneaking into parts of the property that she wouldn't normally be allowed into. I guess that is a good sign!

Stacy

PS Thanks for thinking of us - keep those prayers coming!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 6, 2009)

Sonata is still in our prayers


----------



## Barbie (Nov 7, 2009)

Glad to hear she is getting into trouble!!! Prayers still coming your way.

Barbie


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Nov 7, 2009)

Stacy, so many of us are praying for her. Please keep us informed. I'm glad she is still doing ok.


----------



## Miniequine (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## HGFarm (Nov 8, 2009)

Stacy,

How often will your mare have bloodwork done to watch her numbers? At least she is headed in the right direction and going down, not up! I hope that is a good sign and not just a temporary thing! Ha, sounds like she is taking advantage of her exploring, knowing you wont get after her too badly, LOL


----------

